# Yellowish discharge



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Not the most delightful subject, and I think it has been posted before, but can't find it!  

I'm 10 weeks pregnant now and for the last few weeks have had a yellowish discharge - not that much, but enough to be noticeable.  I've also had 2 episodes of brown spotting over the last 2 weeks (clinic didn't seem unduly worried, just said to keep an eye on it, and it seems to have stopped now).  I know vaginal discharge is normal in pregnancy, but wondered whether this yellow stuff might indicate an infection of some kind, or any other kind of problem?

Thanks.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Its probably nothing to worry about but perhaps go and get a swab done if concerned.

Good luck

Jan


----------

